# Larnaca Car Rental to north Cyprus



## Rusty1cub (May 29, 2011)

Any special doc's or insurance one needs to travel in a Hertz car rental from Larnaca airport to Famagusta or other north Cyprus destinations?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rusty1cub said:


> Any special doc's or insurance one needs to travel in a Hertz car rental from Larnaca airport to Famagusta or other north Cyprus destinations?


You cannot take rental cars over the border as the insurance dosn't cover you there.


----------

